# Probleme MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon Ryzen 3700X



## tobi_tight (25. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen pc aufgerüstet und dazu einen ryzen 3700x und das Mainboard von MSI x570 gaming pro Carbon WiFi gekauft.
Folgende alte Komponenten werden weiter genutzt:
-  16GB HyperX Fury black 2666  (2*8)
- 480gb Sandisk Ultra II 
- Asus Radeon R9 390X Strix 
- 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 
- noch eine 2 tb seagate hdd


Aktuell folgendes Problem mit den verbauten neuen Teilen:
- pc hängt beim booten in einer Dauerschleife. Monitor zeigt gar kein Bild. Er wechselt nur vom standby in den Betriebsmodus, erkennt auch den benutzten Eingang, aber kein Bild.
- Ins Bios komme. Im Bios stürzt der pc auch nicht ab.
- wenn ich die Kabel von Tastatur und Maus entferne bootet er länger. Der MSI-Ladescreen erscheint regelmäßig. Ab und zu schafft er es bis zum Windows 10 Login Screen. Meist bootet er nach wenigen Sekunden neu. Falls nicht, Login ohne Tastatur nicht möglich. Stecke ich Maus und Tastatur erst, wenn der Login Screen erscheint, werden sie nicht erkannt.

Die Probleme gibt es seit dem ich das Bios nach der Neuinstallation von Windows 10 auf die aktuelle Version 7B93v11 geupdatet habe. Auf der msi Homepage ist sonst nur die Vorgängerversion v10 verfügbar. Die habe ich heruntergeladen und auf v10 geflasht. Probleme bleiben unverändert. 
Im Auslieferungszustand war eine Version von Anfang 2019 installiert. Weiß nicht mehr welche Version das war.


Ich habe bereits über den reset Jumper versucht, das Board zurück zu setzen, in der Hoffnung die bios Version wird auch zurück gesetzt. Es bleibt bei v11.



Vor dem Bios Update konnte ich den pc komplett neu aufsetzen. ssd formatiert, win 10-usb erstellt, win 10 von usb neu installiert, updates gezogen. Vor dem bios Update konnte ich kurz Anno 1800 spielen. Bios update und nix geht mehr.


Noch eine Info, die ich selbst nicht einschätzen kann. Direkt nach der Montage der neuen Komponenten verhielt sich der pc ähnlich wie jetzt. Am Anfang hat es funktioniert, bis ich die Treiber von der mitgelieferten DVD installiert habe. Danach lief das System sehr instabil. Abstürze und Reboots ohne ein Muster erkennen zu können. Ich habe alle Kontakte kontrolliert, neu gesteckt, danach konnte ich den pc neu aufsetzen. Keine Ahnung was das war.

Mein Netzteil liefert nur zwei 4 Pin 12 V Stecker als cpu Spannungsversorgung. Das Mainboard hat zwei Steckdosen für einen 8 Pin und einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Die beiden 4 Pin Stecker sind an den 8 Pin Kontakt angeschlossen. Vermutlich hat das nichts mit den Problemen zu tun, nur zur Info.

cpu und board stammen aus dem Alternate Outlet.
Wie kann ich weiter machen, was würdet ihr tun?
bei msi ältere bios Version erfragen um zurück zu flashen?
cpu und/oder board zurück schicken, da eventuell defekt?
Doch ein neues Netzteil kaufen?
Weitere Ideen?

Vorab danke, das ist echt etwas frustrierend.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Hallo, ich hätte folgende Ansätze:
1. Die Bootreihenfolge kontrollieren
2. Einen USB-Stick mit Linux erstellen und von diesem Booten, um auszuschließen, dass Windows etwas mit der Problematik zu tun hat.
3. Das UEFI erneut flashen, um ggf. eine fehlerhafte Installation auszuschließen
4. Ein neues Netzteil kaufen

Allgemeiner Hinweis: Die Treiber-Disc ist für die Tonne. Besser die benötigten Treiber von der jeweiligen Herstellerseite beziehen, da diese immer aktuell sind.


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Die Sachen aus dem Outlet sind geprüft, daher denke ich kannste einen Defekt bei Lieferung ausschließen.
kann es sein das du die cpu beim Einbau beschädigt hast? Prüf das mal ob die pinne alle gerade sind. 
Ein cmos könnte helfen, ram in Slot 2 und 4 installiert?
die bootplatte im bios richtig eingestellt?


----------



## ToflixGamer (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Aufm MSI-FTP gibt's noch die aktuellste Version, müsste 1.21 (oder 31) sein. 
Die würde ich testen. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, auf Gigabyte zu wechseln. Hab auch heftige Probleme mit dem gleichen Board gehabt. Zwar nicht sowas wie du, aber meine Komponenten laufen in nem anderen PC tadellos.


----------



## tobi_tight (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Lösungsansätze.

Es war wohl der einfachste von allen, scheinbar lag es an einer falschen bootreihenfolge. Das hatte ich seit dem bios update nicht überprüft.
Aktuell läuft alles stabil. Konnte schon die aktuellsten chipset Treiber und wlan und sound Treiber installiert. wifi und Sound funktionieren auch.

btw Pins sind überprüft, alle in Ordnung und die ram Riegel sitzen in 2 und 4.
Den linux stick habe ich erstellt, aber hoffentlich brauche ich ihn nicht mehr.

Noch ein paar Verständnisfragen, man lernt ja gerne dazu.



KoteletTor schrieb:


> 3. Das UEFI erneut flashen, um ggf. eine fehlerhafte Installation auszuschließen



UEFI erneut flashen bedeutet das Bios erneut installieren/flashen oder kann man auch nur uefi flashen?



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ein cmos könnte helfen


Was heißt das? 



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Aufm MSI-FTP gibt's noch die aktuellste Version, müsste 1.21 (oder 31) sein.
> Die würde ich testen.


Wenn ich msi-ftp google, finde ich eine Seite, bei der man sich zu erst anmelden muss. Ist die Seite gemeint? MHK FTP Server
Wieso gibt es hier aktuellere Bios Versionen wie auf der msi Supportseite Support fuer  MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland
Sind das Betas?

Aktuell bin ich etwas zurückhaltend, was weitere Bios Updates angeht


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Das UEFI hat das Bios abgelöst. Ein Bios ist nur noch auf alten Geräten vorzufinden.
Der Begriff Bios wird in der Regel immer noch umgangssprachlich für UEFI als Synonym eingesetzt. Also sozusagen UEFI flashen entspricht einer Neuinstallation des Bios


----------



## ToflixGamer (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*



tobi_tight schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Lösungsansätze.
> 
> Es war wohl der einfachste von allen, scheinbar lag es an einer falschen bootreihenfolge. Das hatte ich seit dem bios update nicht überprüft.
> Aktuell läuft alles stabil. Konnte schon die aktuellsten chipset Treiber und wlan und sound Treiber installiert. wifi und Sound funktionieren auch.
> ...



Ja, sorry, UEFI. 

Wenn du einfach auf "Anmelden" gehst, dann unter BIOS X570 raussuchst und das dritte von unten nimmst (ist das fürs GPC), hast du das richtige UEFI.

Und ja, das ist noch BETA. Manche sagen, es läuft besser, manche nicht. Ist dann halt ABB. 
Aus irgendeinem Grund ist das aber bei MSI nicht verfügbar. 
Zur Not ja per USB-Flash zurückflashbar.

Ich würde allerdings kein Update machen, wenn du keine Probleme hast.


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Ein cmos reset bedeutet das du das bios resettest. Entweder mit nem kleinen Schalter wenn vorhanden hinten bei den usb Anschlüssen oder per Pin auf dem Board, meist unten. Oder Netzteilstecker ab und die Board Batterie für ne Minute entfernen. Wenn das Board startet mit ner Fehlermeldung f1 oä hat es geklappt mit dem reset, dabei wurden dann alle Einstellung im bios auf Standard zurückgesetzt.
msi scheint im übrigen aktuell sehr problema zu sein, am besten alles Stock laufen lassen bis es ein vernünftiges bios gibt.


----------



## tobi_tight (25. August 2019)

*AW: Probleme msi x570 gaming pro carbon ryzen 3700x*

Danke, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Senfdazugeber (26. August 2019)

Nur zur Sicherheit, mit welcher Frequenz laufen aktuell die RAMs?

Ich hatte/habe praktisch dasselbe Fehlerverhalten bei meinem neuen und ähnlichen System. Da war es so, dass die GSkill Ripjaws V 3200 nicht auf 3200Mhz laufen wollten und die Kiste dauernd schon beim Booten abgeschmiert ist oder oft nicht einmal ins BIOS kam. 
Nach dem Reset lief das System dann stabil auf den 2133Mhz Speicherstandardwerten.  Bin gerade dabei, Takt und Spannung schrittweise wieder anzuheben - aktuell 2666 und soweit ok...


----------



## _Berge_ (26. August 2019)

Betriebssystem neu installiert? was war die alte Hardware?

Du sagst die Fehler kamen nach installieren der Treiber von der DVD? Nimm mal die von der MSI Website, die sind meist aktueller


----------



## tobi_tight (26. August 2019)

Das mit den Ram Werten überprüfe ich morgen, habe heute nicht ins Forum geschaut,  sorry.
Der Ram wird richtig erkannt und läuft mit 2666 mhz

Die neusten Treiber habe ich mittlerweile installiert.
Vorher hatte ich einen i5 6600k mit Asus z170 gaming pro verbaut.

System läuft mittlerweile echt stabil


----------

